# Smith's Implements Inc PA



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Has anyone dealt with Smith's Implements in Mercersburg, PA? They have a JD 5500 there for cheap, possibly thinking of having it shipped north if it doesn't seem like it has serious mechanical issues. Has some cosmetic problems, like the hood is cracked. 
Just looking for another 5000 series JD on the cheap, our old 2440 went down this week and just need something to take it's place relatively quickly. Just don't have time to split the old tractor right now. We already have a couple 5000s so it's easy to show people how to run, plus filters etc are the same. 
Is anyone close to that dealer and want to take a look at it?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It's at the Mercersburg location? I'm 40 minutes or so away from that branch. I have plenty of friends who've dealt with Smiths but I haven't personally.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> It's at the Mercersburg location? I'm 40 minutes or so away from that branch. I have plenty of friends who've dealt with Smiths but I haven't personally.


Ya it's at the Mercersburg location, it's been for sale for a little while. 
http://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-US/machines/1996-john-deere-5500-tractor-4635600

Really didn't want to try to find another tractor in the middle of the season, but the weather is too nice to split the 2440 right now.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

MDill said:


> Ya it's at the Mercersburg location, it's been for sale for a little while.
> http://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-US/machines/1996-john-deere-5500-tractor-4635600
> 
> Really didn't want to try to find another tractor in the middle of the season, but the weather is too nice to split the 2440 right now.


I'll gladly check it out though I cant currently guarantee when.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> I'll gladly check it out though I cant currently guarantee when.


Sounds good, I appreciate it. I'll have to send some maple syrup your way to say thanks. This week is flat out hay weather here so we probably wouldn't be doing anything about it until next week at the earliest.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

MDill said:


> Sounds good, I appreciate it. I'll have to send some maple syrup your way to say thanks. This week is flat out hay weather here so we probably wouldn't be doing anything about it until next week at the earliest.


I might just be caught up by then! Shoot me a message when appropriate.


----------

